# Cryoablation



## bethh05 (Jan 16, 2009)

The physician performs Therapeutic left L2, L3, L4, L5, S1 and ascending accessory S1 facet nerve cryoablation under fluoroscopy. Would you bill 4 or 5 levels? Thank You


----------



## Jamie Dezenzo (Jan 21, 2009)

what CPT code are you looking at?


----------



## bethh05 (Jan 21, 2009)

64622 and 64623


----------



## Jamie Dezenzo (Jan 21, 2009)

see www.codinginstitute.com/articles/the_difference_between_nerve_block_destruction

For example, the physician provides a diagnostic nerve block for nerves at L2, L3 and L4, followed shortly thereafter by injection of a neurolytic agent to the same nerves. The block occurs at two levels (L2/L3 and L3/L4), while the destruction occurs on three levels (L2, L3, L4). Because destruction includes blocking, however, you would report only the nerve destruction, using 64622 (Destruction by neurolytic agent, paravertebral facet join nerve; lumbar or sacral, single level) for the first level (L2) and +64623 (…lumbar or sacral, each additional level [list separately in addition to code for primary procedure) x 2 for additional levels L3 and L4.


----------



## bethh05 (Jan 21, 2009)

Thank you!


----------

